# Shipping a container from UK to Abu Dhabi



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

We are planning to move from the UK to Abu Dhabi just after Xmas. I've not done an overseas move before so would love some advice.

We'll be bringing our personal stuff, but not much furniture. In total I think a 20 foot container should be plenty.


Can anyone recommend a reliable removal company?
Approx how much will I pay from London to Abu Dhabi?
Should I pack it myself or let the shipping company do it?
When I first move I won't know where I'll be living. Can I get it shipped and update the delivery address when I know it, as shipping will take longer than it takes me to find a place

Many thanks for any advice


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

mv5869 said:


> We are planning to move from the UK to Abu Dhabi just after Xmas. I've not done an overseas move before so would love some advice.
> 
> We'll be bringing our personal stuff, but not much furniture. In total I think a 20 foot container should be plenty.
> 
> ...


good luck!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Why are you doing this - your employer should be arranging everything for you ?

And as has been said, you need residency or an undertaking from your employer before they ship the container as you cannot ship a container to the UAE unless you are a resident here.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Surprising as it may be, not everyone has an employer paying for shipping or any relocation allowance.. it was 5 years ago so rules may have changed but we shipped personal goods and furniture here before we had residency and without any documents from employer/sponsor.

Choose a company with a good reputation online (not necessarily always the more expensive operators) for both the UK business and their UAE agent, and be prepared to pay a bit more for customs clearance and storage if it arrives too soon or you take longer than you expect to get visa and/or housing.

Pack yourself or let them do if you can afford it, sometimes for insurance purposes it's better for the company to pack everything. Going the other way uae to uk in 2014 we paid around GBP 3000 for a 20' container door to door.


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

Many thanks all for the advice.

My employer gives me a relocation allowance, but they don't arrange any shipping. 

I'd only really considered self packing in the past (as every time I've move within the UK I did that and used a man and van service), but given the customs issue I think I'll go for a packing service from one of the big removal companies like Pickfords. The work allowance will cover the cost - though it's just a cash payment for me to spend as needed so I still want to get a decent deal.

Where can I find who has a good reputation? Does anyone here have any companies they used and like / dislike?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, imagine there's a problem when it arrives - do you want to be dealing with someone 3,500 miles away or someone local you can hassle ? Best to use a decent reputable UAE firm which has an overseas link.

I've done it twice now and it was Writer Relocations in UAE the second time and the first was Brookfield Global relocation Services (in UK)


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a pretty decent selection of single malt whiskeys here in the UK and would like to take some.

I've heard mixed stories about booze. Some people say 4 litres is OK. In that case I could put 5 bottles in the shipping (bottles are less than a litre), 5 in my hold luggage when I go and 5 in my wife's hold luggage.

Others say alcohol in shipping is a definite no?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

mv5869 said:


> I have a pretty decent selection of single malt whiskeys here in the UK and would like to take some.
> 
> I've heard mixed stories about booze. Some people say 4 litres is OK. In that case I could put 5 bottles in the shipping (bottles are less than a litre), 5 in my hold luggage when I go and 5 in my wife's hold luggage.
> 
> Others say alcohol in shipping is a definite no?


Sealed bottles (not opened and certainly not re-used bottles) may get through Customs IF hand-carried. But I'm not going to advise how many litres you can bring in other than suggesting you check the Customs website for further information.

But don't put it in the shipping container - you would need to declare it, then you would need a license to import it, failure to do so and you try to smuggle it in, you're seriously not going to enjoy the grief that trying such an act would bring.


----------

